# 3 year old Oogle ?



## Dead horse (Feb 14, 2012)

...They always told me to stay away from the tracks as a kid but i didn't listen. Maybe I should of


----------



## Cristian (Feb 14, 2012)

damn, 3 year old oog is gnar!


----------



## TheLoneRat (Feb 14, 2012)

this one's funny too. Must have been some dumbass who thought it would be funny separate brake hoses and whatnot.
Anyhow, Kids, how not to hop a train on the fly.


----------



## Dead horse (Feb 14, 2012)

Lawsuit up


----------



## Cristian (Feb 14, 2012)

oh shit fool! that one is gnarlier than the 3 year old oog. damn man!!


----------



## TheLoneRat (Feb 14, 2012)

haha! yeah these are pretty funny.


----------



## Cristian (Feb 14, 2012)

hell yeah! haha.


----------



## Alaska (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah, best part was the old lady dying because of some jackass's mistake. comedy gold.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 14, 2012)

best part is that old man with the dog.. those shorts! oh my..


----------



## zhivago (Feb 14, 2012)

the host looks familiar...


----------



## Dead horse (Feb 14, 2012)

Ekkkk!


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 14, 2012)

Those kids were not even PHASED by that train... Of course, it being a re-enactment and all, maybe in reality, they were a bit more perturbed by a train barreling down on them. Wow. Oogles in training, fo' sho'!


----------

